# Replica mount from a pic?



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can make a good replica mount from just a pic? I caught a 30lb salmon that I let go and just have a pic. The pic is kinda dark also. Just wonderin if its possible to get a good mount out of it and what type of price it would be if I could. Any help is appreciated . Pm me with info, if you have any. Heres the fish.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

With the picture being dark it will be difficult to match the colors but one can usually look up reference pictures of which phase your fish was in. Most replica fish are done from photos and measurements. Depending on length you will pay anywhere from $15-$25 per inch.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You will need the length and girth measurements to purchase the pre made replica, there is no way to "make one" out of someone saying it was 30 lbs.
The replica will be from another fish that has already been casted, close to the size of yours,,, ,,, if you had the measurements. Then painted to your local fish's colors.


----------

